

Meteor Shower Peaks Tonight (Aug-12-2010) - lostbit
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2010/08/100811-science-space-stargazing-meteor-showers-perseids/

======
larryfreeman
August 12 and November 17 every year are usually the best times for meteor
shower sightings (for the November 17 details, see:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonids>)

Since August 12 is my birthday and November 17 is my mom's birthday, it makes
it real easy for me to keep track of this.

The most amazing place where I watched the meteor shower was the North Rim of
the Grand Canyon.

